# Skin Sores



## Ko's Mommy (Mar 14, 2007)

Ko' has sores on his chest about the size of nickels. They are not really open, but just a little red. They then get a scab on them. On his belly he has little red dots. Help anyone. Anything I can do to help him since we aren't able to get into the vet's until Tues.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I would try some Gold Bond extra strength medicated powder (comes in a green container). Use it liberally but if there's no improvement within 24 hours I would definitely see the vet.

Sounds like you might be dealing with a bacterial infection or a staph infection. Has he been swimming lately?


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Does it look like that????

That was what Tucker's staph infection looked like. It was caused by him swimming and I thought he was pretty dry so I brought him inside and I guess he underside didn't get dry completely and it caused a bad bacterial infection.

It required medication for a week and a cream to put on it. But it went away pretty quickly.


----------



## Ko's Mommy (Mar 14, 2007)

I have been using the Gold Bond. THANKS TO THE GREAT MEMBERS OF THIS FORUM! That seems to be helping a little bit. I just don't want to put a band aid on a more serious problem. Here' s a question for thought. Do you think it could be somehow related to Febreeze? Sometimes after I vaccum our bedroom where there is carpet and he sleeps at night, I spray it all over.


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

Hooch (my dog LOL) had sores like that. They oozed and i took him to the vet. They said he ate poison ivy. They gave me medication and told me to use benedryl too


----------



## Ko's Mommy (Mar 14, 2007)

Oh my goodness. That picture of Tucker's belly looks just like you took a picture of Ko's. He doesn't swim. Won't go near the pool. Can he get them from rolling in the grass?


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

It can be caused by any moisture really... licking himself?? My vet said it could've been caused by the grass (thinking maybe it started out as a small cut and got infected? but we have lots of little prickley bushes in our yard lol).

If it is a staph infection you will need to get meds (they're not that expensive but I'm sure like me money doesnt matter when it comes to your puppers.) and it does clear up after about a week


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Staph infection IMO... and seeing that photo confirmed it  Keep him dry and clean and get him to the vet when you can.


----------



## Ko's Mommy (Mar 14, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your advice one again. I will try and keep him comfy until Tues. That seems so far away when you need help for your babies.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I know how you feel... you just want to help them right away.

Wash the area off with aloe soap, pat it dry, make sure it's really dry, and try putting some GoldBond on it, if you don't have any, maybe some aloe-vera hand cream? 

Try not to let him lick it because that'll make it worse.

And don't worry too much, like I said, Tucker had it, and after the week of medications it went away


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

OUCH, that does look like it is itchy and even sore. Hope you can stop the licking til you get him to the vet.


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

Tuckers picture looks like what Luke my foster has.. but its all over his body not just his belly..

Gold Bond powder a couple a times a day and Benedryl to help with the itching.. and hes on antibiotics for the infection.. Like someone else said your pup may need meds to clear up the infection too..


if you have an e-collar it can stop him from chewing and licking it for a few days for it to clear up..


----------

